# Video Review and Install Tutorial for Shuji Rom .596



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Check out my video review and install tutorial for the Shuji Rom by Sturdy Click Syndicate.

I know I know why would you want to go through the trouble of going back to a .596 Rom from 2nd INIT when CM7 and such have all the options you would ever need. The answer is simple stability and Battery life! Battery life is superb on this Rom and MobileSensei the Rom creator is a themer extraordinaire so there will be plenty of customization available for this rom. So check out the link in the description for this rom and themes!

Note: Must be on Prerooted GingerBread version 4.5.596 check my tutorial on how to get there... if you are on 2nd Init rom it will require an sbf and installing the 2part patched update. Its easy but time consuming but if you are tired of your battery running out halfway through the day it will be worth the trouble!


----------

